

Ask HN: Bitcoin Micro-Transaction App? - e3pi

Have I got this right?<p>Say, I have 0.3265128 of a  bitcoin.<p>At a Saturday yard sale, I see and haggle down a Taig Micro Lathe 3" 3-jaw chuck for $11.50. The seller is familiar with bitcoin only through recent media coverage(as I also) and is interested to weigh in with a bitcoin payment. My phone app evaluates:<p>$11.50/Today's-Up-To-The-Second-Spot-bitcoin-Price 
decimal fractional bitcoin value,<p>generates QR code of this value, and whatever transaction necessary `provenance' bitcoin record keeping,<p>he captures it with his phablet, and ... we're `Golden'?<p>May a phone app exist, creates a new user `wallet'(...and its bitcoin ledger protocol, etc?) be possible, so these small(micro) transaction occur on the fly for we: marginal: single, and sub-fungible low-rollers "shiny and new" bitcoin enthusiasts? May we easily and securely balance  our own phone app ledger to:<p>"put forth thy hand, and behold our own shard of glorious bitcoin"?
======
wmf
You can install and sync Bitcoin Wallet for Android 3.0 in a minute and it
supports QR codes for payments.

------
msie
For iPhone, apps that create Bitcoin transactions have been pulled from the
App Store.

